# Aftermarket intake making your car run rich?



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Was about to buy an APR stage 1 and saw this. 

The APR do look nice, but after reading some reviews I'm slightly worried about fitment. People say they sit to low, and the stage 2 makes it impossible to reach the fluid reservoirs. Also, this guy http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...apr+intake&_nkw=apr+intake&_sacat=0&_from=R40 

He says his APR made his car run to rich and ruined his exhaust? Has anyone experienced any problems with just an intake? APR or another brand?


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Has APR made anyone throw CELs??

Every post I read it says APR throws CELS like crazy. Maybe i'll hold off, unless that was an od problem


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My 'APR Stage 2' problems with regard to CEL's is fully documented in other posts on this site.
After discussing this with the President of HPA, he assured me that my problems were basically
'two fold'. 1. The 'Tune' and 2. The extreme turbulence produced by my APR Carbonio Intake.
He went on to say that, until someone really takes the time to take into account both the flow
of cold air intakes, and the refined tuning time needed for the ECU, you can expect CEL's to 
occur.

When I mentioned myself originally wanting to move up past Stage 2 to K04, but afraid of having
it causing the same problems that already existed, he assured me that as long as I revert back to
my original OEM intake, and replacing the element with a 'better than OEM designed' one, followed
by HPA installing their 'Tune' with the larger K04 Turbo, HPA would guaranty that I would not experience
any repeat of my present CEL problems. In addition, I could keep my APR 3" catted downpipe, and Borla
catback exhaust, with no need to play around with 02 sensor inserts in my downpipe in order to pass
strict N.Y. State Inspection. Also, I wouldn't have to get these inspections done at a motorsport tuner shop,
instead being able to pass inspection at any standard inspection facility in the State of N.Y.. That was over
two years ago and everything told to me by HPA was totally true.

I then had a conversation with John at Unitronic concerning the new intake they had come up with. He was
fully aware of the same HPA mentioned turbulence problems caused by aftermarket intakes but assured me
that I could replace my OEM for his and be guaranteed to have no CEL problem like I originally experienced.
I've had the Unitronic Cold Air Intake in the car for over 5,000 miles and have experienced no problems with
CEL activity. Because my car has a CBFA Engine, Unitronic supplied me with a free mini-breather-filter to 
compliment the set-up.

At the time of the installation of the intake I also added the Unitronic Diverter Valve Relocation Kit and an
upgraded valve from GFB called DV+.

Can't say enough good things about all these add ons. :thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

my modshack intake has been trouble/check engine light free for a couple months now. plus it give a nice little turbo sound


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I've had no problems with my APR stage 2 intake. But I do not have a tune yet. Not sure if that will change anything.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Has APR made anyone throw CELs??
> 
> Every post I read it says APR throws CELS like crazy. Maybe i'll hold off, unless that was an od problem


Don't forget, majority of the success stories don't get written about. I've had my APR intake forever and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When contemplating different intakes, it should be considered in conjunction with the possible 
future upgrade to a 3" catted downpipe. Are you concerned that by having to add 02 sensor
inserts, you are risking being limited as to where you'll pass inspection? People in States that
have lax inspection laws will not be subject to the same strict ones in other States. I've
already mentioned previously that selling an '02 sensor insert' car to someone in a strict State,
who doesn't have convenient access to a tuner/inspection shop that can get a problem car to 'pass',
will find the need to go back to his OEM downpipe (without 02 sensor inserts) in order to 'pass' 
inspection at a standard inspection facility. Since my car runs without 02 sensor inserts, my car can
pass inspection anywhere and wasn't able to with the Carbonio. In my case it either had to be the
OEM set-up with a K&N insert or the Unitronic Cold Air Intake to have no problems.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

he is talking about an intake not a software.... do not confuse people with your story telling... NO APR INTAKE WILL NOT GIVE YOU A CEL :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> he is talking about an intake not a software.... do not confuse people with your story telling... NO APR INTAKE WILL NOT GIVE YOU A CEL :thumbup:


He would be wasting his money on an expensive intake if he finds after upgrading his power level that the 
intake he chose was going to perform as my Carbonio did when associated with a 3" downpipe. My
'story telling' as you call it is factual, not the crap you keep expounding. It isn't your money he would 
possibly be losing, but his. Let him decide what is making sense and what isn't.

P.S. - And your so enamored with the Carbonio that you have it up for sale in the classified section.
You can't make this stuff up, people !


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> he is talking about an intake not a software.... do not confuse people with your story telling... NO APR INTAKE WILL NOT GIVE YOU A CEL :thumbup:



Lol now you're starting to sound like me! Some people just frustrate me to no end:banghead: 


I've had my stage I Carbonio intake, with APR stage I tune and SPM catback exhaust for almost a year now and haven't had any codes thrown. Also have upgraded both intercooler pipes and Diverter valve. I've only had one misfire code one time. No other issues though


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

For starters, my car's problems were not Stage I but Stage II. Also, the downpipe was APR's 3" catted
version, connected to Borla's exhaust, with the Carbonio. TyrolSport was unable to get my car to be CEL
free after trying all 02 sensor insert sizes. HPA told me to get rid of the Carbonio when moving me up to
a K04, left the downpipe free of 02 sensor inserts, and at this 'higher than Stage II' power level, I've had
no CEL problems once the HPA 'Tune' was finalized.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but if this is the same engine as in many other VW's why would an aftermarket intake only throw codes on this car? Makes no sense to me. This is my third 2.0t car in the last 7 years and I've had an AFE intake on the last two and some other carbon fiber closed box system on the first car(not APR). I've never run into an issue with a CEL with ANY of my cars in 7 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

AGLI2NV said:


> This may be a dumb question but if this is the same engine as in many other VW's why would an aftermarket intake only throw codes on this car? Makes no sense to me. This is my third 2.0t car in the last 7 years and I've had an AFE intake on the last two and some other carbon fiber closed box system on the first car(not APR). I've never run into an issue with a CEL with ANY of my cars in 7 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you elevate to Stage II, which includes the adding of a 3" downpipe, many factors concerning the ECU
and the intake are affected. When the APR tuner wasn't able to make me 'CEL free' with the APR Stage II
'Tune' and the Carbonio in the car, I was looking at two alternatives. 1. Let the tuner tweak the ECU each year
I would need to pass N.Y. Inspection, for an extra $100 each time, but still having the problem in the car with 
the CEL there but being masked by the 'tuner'. 2. Go with HPA's guarantee to me that not only would they
be able to tune my car and not have to use any of the inserts APR tuner's regularly add to the downpipe in 
order to get a car through inspection, but this guaranty would also be with regard to my wanting to upgrade 
from Stage II to K04. The President of HPA told me personally that in order for HPA to 'fine tune' the ECU so
that I would be guaranteed having no problems, he wanted me to remove the Carbonio and replace it with my
OEM unit, using a K&N filter element for better directional flow than either the Carbonio or the OEM element . I
was told that HPA had found that ALL aftermarket intakes posed a problem for the HPA 'Tune' because of too
much uncontrolled turbulence that they produce......and this was especially the case when testing the Carbonio
with the HPA 'Tune'. I did as HPA instructed me, and only when Unitronic assured me that their new intake design
could 'in fact' replace my OEM set-up without affecting the HPA 'Tune', did I agree to install it. Unitronic was fully
aware of the problems HPA had experienced through the years with aftermarket intakes and took those problems
into account before approving their new design. Once I did ALL that HPA instructed me to do, my CEL problem 
went away...totally! Two years and running, my K04 car has had no problems with a CEL and I get inspected
anywhere with my catted 3" downpipe not being a problem as well. 

Since my car was probably the first one to have the APR Stage II set-up, which incidently took repeated 
attempts to get the ECU set, either APR and their tuner were unable, or unwilling, to really delve into why 
I continually had a CEL with the Carbonio and complete Stage II set-up. All I know is that they left me 'out
there' with a problem they just wanted to put a 'band-aid' on. HPA solved my problem and I will always be
indebted to them for doing so. Sure, they had to go through a series of 'tune adjustments' to get me to the
'promised land' but they were willing to spend whatever extra time was required.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why o why... Every time... No matter the original topic... No matter who starts the thread... :facepalm:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Why o why... Every time... No matter the original topic... No matter who starts the thread... :facepalm:


Still haven't learned your lesson huh? Lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm running a full Eurojet 3" catless turboback, Injen stage 2 intake, GFB dv+, Spulen boost piping, and an APR stage 2 tune. No CEL. Every car is different, but I don't think that it has anything to do with the intake or tune itself. If your getting a CEL, it's probably because there is a weakness somewhere else that is being put under extra stress caused by the upgrades. On the other hand, different tuners have different recommendations on hardware for use in conjunction with their software, so it makes sense that if you switch to a different brand they'll tell you what you need to do to get optimal results with their product. Honestly, I think all the major tuning brands are more or less at the same level. Most of the time there is no "this one is better or worse", there's more of a "this one is different in this way, and it suits my needs better".


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Still haven't learned your lesson huh? Lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk



Apparently not LOL!

I just keep hoping that if I complain enough certain people will finally understand why I'm complaining and smarten up and change what is being done... But I see I have alot more complaining to do to achieve that :laugh:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

ridgemanron;8 5739016 said:


> Once you elevate to Stage II, which includes the adding of a 3" downpipe, many factors concerning the ECU
> and the intake are affected. When the APR tuner wasn't able to make me 'CEL free' with the APR Stage II
> 'Tune' and the Carbonio in the car, I was looking at two alternatives. 1. Let the tuner tweak the ECU each year
> I would need to pass N.Y. Inspection, for an extra $100 each time, but still having the problem in the car with
> ...



You quoted me, but then gave me no answer to my question. Thanks for the rant though, for the 334,827th time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Thanks for the rant though, for the 334,827th time.


Lmao just made me spit my coffee all over my desk lol 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Lmao just made me spit my coffee all over my desk lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Glad I could brighten your day, Doc! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I stated a long time back that my K04 car didn't need Dr.Bozo's 02 sensor inserts in my downpipe 
in order to pass N.Y. Inspection. I remember a bunch of the geniuses on this site stating that this
was not possible. However, when I said I'd wager $1,000 to anyone who believes this wasn't true, I
didn't get any 'takers' ! Heck, not even Mike at APR Tuner TyrolSport could believe I didn't need
those illegal 02 sensors you guys need at high power levels in order to avoild a CEL. 

I realize that many of you people don't have access to an HPA 'Tune' and this is a shame, for if
you did, there wouldn't be the need to run illegal cars that can't be sold to someone in a tough
inspection State like N.Y.. You guys just need to stay in your 'easy inspection States' and continue
to deny the fact that HPA has the really best 'Tune' which is evident by their gurantee that their
'high level' tuned cars will not need 02 sensor inserts to pass inspection anywhere.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I stated a long time back that my K04 car didn't need Dr.Bozo's 02 sensor inserts in my downpipe
> in order to pass N.Y. Inspection. I remember a bunch of the geniuses on this site stating that this
> was not possible. However, when I said I'd wager $1,000 to anyone who believes this wasn't true, I
> didn't get any 'takers' ! Heck, not even Mike at APR Tuner TyrolSport could believe I didn't need
> ...


Oh. My. Gaawwdddd.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Oh. My. Gaawwdddd.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmfao! It's entertaining isn't it? 

And hey ridge, who is Dr Bozo? Do they sell those 02 spacers? Might wanna try, might be better than RAI's lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Why don't you own up to the fact that if it were not for inserting illegal 02 sensor spacers in your
downpipe, your APR tuned car couldn't pass a tough State's inspection. Do you tell all the newcomers
on the site about how you and your band of tuners are fitting your cars with illegal components? 
I prefer to stay legal with my HPA tune. And if you're going to spout that 'bull' about all tunes being
illegal, tell it to Volvo who has offered it for some time now. The tuning isn't illegal, your 02 sensor
inserts are.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Why don't you own up to the fact that if it were not for inserting illegal 02 sensor spacers in your
> downpipe, your APR tuned car couldn't pass a tough State's inspection. Do you tell all the newcomers
> on the site about how you and your band of tuners are fitting your cars with illegal components?
> I prefer to stay legal with my HPA tune. And if you're going to spout that 'bull' about all tunes being
> ...


If you're directing this at me... oh wait I don't care. trollolololololol

Back to what OP was about, no intake "causes" a cel or a motor to run rich. It's a combination of a lot of factors that are all unique to the vehicle. Go for the intake if you like it. If you have problems report them to the manufacturer right away and see how it goes. Chances are you won't have problems though.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the way these people run away from telling others that they are running illegal cars via
their 02 sensor inserts. Know why? Because they are afraid that the legal authorities may decide
to zoom in on them one of these days. Stay vigilant all you APR 'Butt Boys', the day of reckoning 
may be closer than you think. And I know a few loud 'blow hards' who will definitely be first on 
the list of legal authorities when steps are taken to enforce the law. Anyone who uses them, and
especially when there is another legal alternative, makes no sense to me. Make sure anyone tuning
your 'power upgraded' cars can do it without resorting to those inserts, people, for in the long run
you'll be glad you did. Sell one of those cars to someone who then has trouble passing inspection in
the State they're in and you are going to open yourself up to potential big legal problems.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

you know not for nothing -and i'd hate to drive this train further off the tracks- but modifying your car from anything other than the way it came from the factory is technically illegal but we all do it. And ridgemoron maybe we should just have your original post about your car stickied to the front page so we all dont have to keep reading this crap in every thread.

lets try to keep this on track the op was probably looking for a simple answer and it's as plain as this. Hundreds of people are running just an intake from all sorts of vendors. If everyone of them had a check engine light thrown or the car ran bad from them do you think people would continue to purchase such items- probably not.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

im sure 95% of the ppl on this fourm somehow have something illegal on their car like tint windows, smoke, black out or color matched side marker... heck even some loud @$$ speaker systems are illegal in somewhere....

my point of view of modding cars is, nothing is illegal untill you got caught, once u got caught just man up and dont bitch


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dear god does it ever end! It ain't the only illegal thing on my car and ain't the only illegal thing I do! Can we get past this nonsense please and get back to what the OP asked about? Mods please? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Can we get past this nonsense please and get back to what the OP asked about? Mods please?
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Agreed. Where are the mods? I am interested in this thread and the original topic the OP had questions regarding. I am however, quite annoyed every time I come back to see a new reply and it's a damn rant about one specific issue that has relatively little pertinence to the questions at hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow this thread has really taken off.. I was out of town for 3 days and couldn't hop on.

Yes for the first year or so I ONLY want intake/exhaust. the tunes+downpipes will come later.. So my original question was just about the APR stage 1 (and possibly stage 2) and if I'd have problems with CEL's.. Which from this post Injen+APR and other intakes it's rare to cause a CEL.. So i'll see if I pull the trigger

To add to this, would VW give me any grief with an stage 1 (or 2) intake if I take it in for service. Just normal oil+tire rotation? I know if it was a CEL issue they would blame the intake. But if it didn't throw codes I don't imagine they would give me grief.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Wow this thread has really taken off.. I was out of town for 3 days and couldn't hop on.
> 
> Yes for the first year or so I ONLY want intake/exhaust. the tunes+downpipes will come later.. So my original question was just about the APR stage 1 (and possibly stage 2) and if I'd have problems with CEL's.. Which from this post Injen+APR and other intakes it's rare to cause a CEL.. So i'll see if I pull the trigger
> 
> To add to this, would VW give me any grief with an stage 1 (or 2) intake if I take it in for service. Just normal oil+tire rotation? I know if it was a CEL issue they would blame the intake. But if it didn't throw codes I don't imagine they would give me grief.


They shouldn't give you any grief at all. I've been stage 2 since very early when I bought the car and I've had several warranty repairs done. Including a water pump failure. Really should be no problem.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Simply stated... No CEL was ever thrown on my car with stage 1 and 2 carbonio. And unless the dealer can prove that your aftermarket part is causing any of said issues, they can't void warranty or grief you.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The MossMagnusen Act simply states that they cannot void your warranty on anything unless you modify the internals of the motor or anything from the motor to the cat. If it is not in that category then they are supposed to prove that the modified part caused the defect at hand. 

I'm sure there are other things said in it but that's the basics of it. 


On another topic that now has to do with this thread....are we allowed to vote people off the forum? If so, where do I start voting? And is it like the Presidential election that I don't have to show my ID (username) so I can vote as many times as I want? LOL


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> The MossMagnusen Act simply states that they cannot void your warranty on anything unless you modify the internals of the motor or anything from the motor to the cat. If it is not in that category then they are supposed to prove that the modified part caused the defect at hand.
> 
> I'm sure there are other things said in it but that's the basics of it.
> 
> ...


Clarification, done. Now on to your question. I'm wondering who you're talking about😅 but, I'm sure the mods need further cause than annoying flame posts about the only product that works on the market (according to said individual) lol. You could try though 😉


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Now if I don't have to be pelted with PM's from these site members who want advice based on my
installs, I would be more than glad to send them directly to deletion. Oh, and be sure to list your remedy
on the site for this fellow I know who tried to sell his 02 sensor spacer car, only to have the deal 
cancelled when the new owner couldn't pass inspection at a standard N.Y. Inspection Station. When he
offered to put back the OEM downpipe, the prospective new owner just laughed at him and said, 'I want
my money back or I'm taking you to court!' I wonder who on this site is going to be next?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:screwy:

Do you just like to read your own writing? Is this why you're still babbling off topic, yet again?


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Off topic but kinda on topic based on recent posts. I like living in states with no inspection 😁


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I have to unsubscribe to this thread. Can't stand ridge babbling on and on so he can hear himself talk. No one cares about your New York State inspection problems. And they certainly have no relevance to the OP's original question regarding after market INTAKES. INTAKES being the key word here. Not 02 sensor spacers and emissions inspections........
End of rant ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

For those who have the inability to remember, the person who opened this discussion mentioned,
'Guy says his APR car made his car run too rich and ruined his exhaust'. He further asked, 'Has
anyone experienced any problems with just an intake?'

My personal experience with an APR Stage II car included problems that did relate to what he asked
and how I was able to overcome them. Neither the APR tuner or APR themselves were offering any
assistance, but HPA was...and did, telling me to take into account the need to swap out my Carbonio
and get a proper tune that wouldn't require the need of '02 sensor inserts'. 

Had I stayed with the 'band-aid' approach offered by the APR tuner, I would face the inability to ever
sell my car without telling the new purchaser that he was limited to where he could get his car inspected
in the future. The 'uncaring' people on this site are just that, and should realize that many other States 
may be subjected to strict emission standards in the future.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> :wave:


Got any popcorn?

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally, I like ' Dr.Bozo's 02 Sensor-Insert Shaped Popcorn. Only problem is that the FDA will swoop
down on any store in N.Y. they find selling it. Guess I'll have to go back to Orville Reddenbacher's brand
to play it safe.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

-_____- is it wrong that I have no idea about these inserts? 
-________-


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

misterwes said:


> -_____- is it wrong that I have no idea about these inserts?
> -________-


No, we live in good states that don't restrict the hell out of you so we don't have to worry about it. Ron thinks that because he lives in a state that is heavily restricted everyone should have to make their car like his "in case" the next person we sell our cars to happens to also live in a heavily restricted state. And if we don't we can and will be sued and the car deal won't go through. Also if we don't use them we are lying scumbag pieces of crap who don't deserve to own a beetle. And we support companies that are lying cheating bastards with no customer support. The ONLY company that can tune a car properly is HPA. That's what I have learned about spacers reading threads on here. Trust me you will find out alot about them regardless of what the original topic was so I'm surprised you don't already know about them!?! EVERYONE NEEDS TO KNOW ABOUT THE EVIL OF O2 SPACERS! Spread the word now that you have been informed!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I should have hired you as my spokesman, for you have encapsulated everything in a nutshell.......but
with one point that should be noted. When I, over two years ago, mentioned how the HPA tuning and 
removal of my Carbonio made my car 'Golden', a bunch of bozos on this site went ballistic, saying that it
wasn't possible. Well, we all know now that they were full of crap, since I was willing to bet $1,000 that it
was. Of course, these 'know it alls', wouldn't take the bet. Instead of just offering kudos to a company that 
accomplished something terrific, they reacted with what I can only label as jealousy. 

P.S. - And what really makes me laugh is how they will PM me with nothing but requests for first hand 
info concerning my car..........then turn aound and join in a public display of back-stabbing so as to ingratiate
themselves to the ringleaders that spew forth the jealous retorts.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

well i just saw this post after deciding to stay out of the beetle section for a while to not have to deal with your non-sense. However since you want to dance, ,lets... 

I had the intake for sale yes, will not be needing it since the 3076 turbo i will be using does not allow the use of a stock location intake system. Do i love the carbonio? **** yes i do, always use them nearly on every car i own. 

Crap i expound? sorry my friend but i have had more VWs and high HP VWs than your LAME 200 and change hp beetle with your highly quoted HPA setup that puts down stage 2 numbers on a dyno.. Besides yoru crap isnt factual Ryan does all the testing and you go brown nosing him in all his threads so please save everyone the headache and just shut your trap for once and for all. 

PS - you may want to renew your AARP card - dont blow a gasket responding. I will not bother responding again. 



ridgemanron said:


> He would be wasting his money on an expensive intake if he finds after upgrading his power level that the
> intake he chose was going to perform as my Carbonio did when associated with a 3" downpipe. My
> 'story telling' as you call it is factual, not the crap you keep expounding. It isn't your money he would
> possibly be losing, but his. Let him decide what is making sense and what isn't.
> ...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

This APR 'butt boy' just can't handle the fact that HPA requires no inserts in the downpipe to pass
N.Y.'s strict inspection testing, whereas his 'beloved' APR has to! I'm still waiting for him to post
a detailed, step by step analysis of a performance upgrade like Ryan (Hyde16) has done numerous
times but 'to be sure' he would need a brain transplant to even attempt it. As far as my 273hp dyno
run, which was hampered by a miniscule leak in my APR downpipe that has since been corrected,
a new 'run' would definitely bring it higher. Anyone familiar with HPA knows full well that their MK6
cars have recorded hp well over 300 with HPA's K04. Now back to the importance of a proper, refined
tune, which HPA takes extensive time to complete. The end result is having a car that can pass inspection
anywhere without doing the ECU tricks that APR set-ups require. Our 'limited intelligence' friend doesn't
mention the fact that my car was originally set-up with an APR Stage II Tune, but when I was told by the
APR tuner, who handled the upgrade, that the ONLY way I could pass inspection was to have him do it
at his Queens, N.Y. shop, and at a cost of an additional $100. Now, if I sell the car to someone who wants
to be able to pass inspection anywhere and everywhere, he will have to revert back to the OEM downpipe
and severely reduce his power output. HPA assured me that they would tune my car at their K04 level and
I would never have any problems........guaranteed by the president of the company......and he was true to
his word. Also, he informed me 'early on' that HPA's tune had problems when coordinated with the Carbonio,
and all other aftermarket intakes, with regard to causing a CEL, and that I should revert back to my OEM
intake until someone perfected one that allowed the air-flow to gain reduced turbulence. Later on, when 
Unitronic informed me that they were aware of the aftermarket intake problems reported by HPA and had 
solved the problem with their new intake, I swapped out my OEM one for their's. No CEL problems ever
returned and it has been in the car for over 6,000 miles.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

this is a thread about intakes not downpipes or inserts or the whole story on how you got robbed/hustled for $100 dollars to pass an inspection. I had a eurodyne tune on a 3076R with an o2 spacer for well over 4 years and never had an issue passing my inspection.... on every thread you post you find yourself needing to tell a story on how apr did this and hpa did that. Just FYI i do not have APR software on my car so you can save the apr fanboy crap if not we can deal with this like grown man and meet somewhere and do it the good old fashion way. Sick and tired of your nonsense and false information on various threads. Just because a shop tells you so it doesnt mean it is so. You are happy with HPA fine the WHOLE beetle forum has that very well noted TRUST ME i am not the only one who feels that way. 

PS i traded my last 2.0TSI Stage 2 with a 3'' downpipe, revo tune and an o2 spacer...... the new owner (a vw tech at bayside vw) has ZERO Problems passing inspections in NYC.... Like i said...


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> Sick and tired of your nonsense and false information on various threads. Just because a shop tells you so it doesnt mean it is so. You are happy with HPA fine the WHOLE beetle forum has that very well noted TRUST ME i am not the only one who feels that way.


 what he said.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

On another note, the person who bought your APR Intake who also runs APR software has no CEL's.................. must be a miracle or some kind of black magic...... 

END/


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> On another note, the person who bought your APR Intake who also runs APR software has no CEL's.................. must be a miracle or some kind of black magic......
> 
> END/


Meanwhile your APR tuner in Queens couldn't 'legally' do the same for my APR set-up? When any of you bozos 
get an APR set-up to pass inspections in N.Y. without those illegal 02 sensor inserts all of you use, then talk to
me. Otherwise you should stay in your APR Fantasy World.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Meanwhile your APR tuner in Queens couldn't 'legally' do the same for my APR set-up? When any of you bozos
> get an APR set-up to pass inspections in N.Y. without those illegal 02 sensor inserts all of you use, then talk to
> me. Otherwise you should stay in your APR Fantasy World.


You're such a moron, he doesn't even have an APR tune lol! And I just passed emissions 2 days ago lol

Mods should lock this thread by now, it's pointless

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> You're such a moron, he doesn't even have an APR tune lol! And I just past emissions 2 days ago lol
> 
> Mods should lock this thread by now, it's pointless
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Since you're not going to send me any additional PM's, apologizing for being as you say, 'a Jerk', I can at least
continue to address you by your stated description of yourself. Now, YOU JERK, enter a 'Comprehension 101
class so you can try to understand the details concerning the subject at hand:
1. None of you can pass N.Y. inspection without using illegal 02 inserts, whereas I can.
2. None of you have a clue as to what the HPA refined tune in a HPA K04 car consists of.
3. HPA found that use of a Carbonio intake in an HPA K04 car is problematic with regard to CEL's 
through testing and whereas you might not have a similar problem in a non-HPA car, it's only
because you are using illegal 02 sensor inserts in combination with the Carbonio, in order to
trick the ECU. 
4. Still waiting for an APR Stage II, or K04 Car, to pass a tough N.Y. inspection without using illegal 02 sensors.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

how about we do this, you show up to Fall Show and Go, we line up and we race at the 1/4 mile and see if the HPA kit is everything they promised you? no dyno no bull**** just the black top. Let me know, ill throw my spare k04 on the beetle this weekend and we can see if a o2 spacer will matter or not. Because i still am passing inspections without an issue.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> how about we do this, you show up to Fall Show and Go, we line up and we race at the 1/4 mile and see if the HPA kit is everything they promised you? no dyno no bull**** just the black top. Let me know, ill throw my spare k04 on the beetle this weekend and we can see if a o2 spacer will matter or not. Because i still am passing inspections without an issue.


I like this idea^!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When you and Dr.Bozo claimed there was no way my car could be passing inspection at K04 
without inserts, I challenged you to put up $1,000 and we can settle that issue. Never got a
response from either of you, only repeated claims it wasn't possible. 

Even the APR Tuner in Queens, N.Y. thought it wasn't possible......but wanted HPA to explain how
their tune accomplished it. 

Now you want to race to determine what? My car has recorded 273whp via the graph I originally
posted, while adding that a miniscule air leak was then detected by Linden's Motorsport Division
that, once corrected, will add to the attained whp. All anyone with half a brain needs to do to 
realize this, is the fact that HPA K04 MK6 cars have posted graphs well over 300whp.

Now you want to bring a car with who knows what's in it......and prove that it can go faster than my
car in a 1/4 mile race. You also toss around statements about being able to pass N.Y. inspection with a 
cars that you conveniently never describe with regard to all the power related componetry that is in
them. You'll just swap out parts from one to another and head to the racetrack. I'm sure you'll take
care of the N.Y. inspection sometime after that................but according to Dr. Bozo and the APR Tuner,
02 sensors will have to be added if the car has a 3" downpipe and a Stage II (or K04) power level, for
as you guys have stated from the beginning, the sensors are a MUST to trick the ECU.

Now I know there's something funny in the water they have in Dr. Bozo's section of the country, but I
didn't realize it had made its way to 'Astoria' as well. Maybe if you guys stop drinking it, you'll both stop
with all your 'BS'. It's worth a shot !


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

my inspection is due in october - ill throw the k04/meth on and the spm downpipe once the new software is ready mario ill even run it without the spacer for ****s and giggles. :laugh: 



drtechy said:


> I like this idea^!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lmao I never said a car with a dp and stage 2 tune HAD to have a spacer to pass, I simply said that's what works most of the time. Sheesh, and I love how you continuously make personal attacks instead of just discussing the point you're trying to make. I'm done here, have fun with having less power than you should and passing emissions "legally" as you put it. I'll have fun instead!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

conveniently swap parts? and conveniently do not mention mods? You really do live in a "story telling" kind of life eh? I dont have as much time as you do to be wasting swaping parts and/or making stories. I daily the car. Simple yet effective k04 build, Meth and other goodies i got from my previous k04 setup which made a lot more than 300hp.... Anyways. Im done with you, you are a waste of typographical effort and time. 

let me guess what your response will be.. 

"my hpa k04 car made 27 My car has recorded 273whp via the graph I originally
posted, while adding that a miniscule air leak was then detected by Linden's Motorsport Division
that, once corrected, will add to the attained whp. All anyone with half a brain needs to do to 
realize this, is the fact that HPA K04 MK6 cars have posted graphs well over 300whp."

"you and Dr. Bozo BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH"

PS - which apr tuner in queens, if it is Tyrol, ill be sure to ask mike how come my cousin's stage 2 is passing inspection just fine and he never had an issue with 100 dollar extra charges... Ill even ask him to chime in on the thread for you.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> conveniently swap parts? and conveniently do not mention mods? You really do live in a "story telling" kind of life eh? I dont have as much time as you do to be wasting swaping parts and/or making stories. I daily the car. Simple yet effective k04 build, Meth and other goodies i got from my previous k04 setup which made a lot more than 300hp.... Anyways. Im done with you, you are a waste of typographical effort and time.
> 
> let me guess what your response will be..
> 
> ...


And be sure to ask Mike at Tyrol about his hounding HPA's rep for how he was able to get my car to not throw
a CEL after the tune was refined by Linden VW, when Tyrol couldn't do the same without the extra $100 charge
whenever an inspection was needed after his installment of my original APR Stage II. 

Also, tell Dr. Bozo that the HPA tune NEVER needs 02 sensor inserts to pass. Not sometimes...but NEVER!
Knowing his level of intelligence, I'm afraid he won't understand the difference between the two words.
I'm sure he also remembers his 'looney' remark that HPA must be doing something illegally to the ECU in
order to get it to the refined state it is in with regard to my car and that APR could do it as well....but they
just don't want to do illegal ECU tuning. 

I'm sorry but you two guys are going to have to prove to me that your IQ levels are 'at least' within the
normal range of 90 - 110 if you expect me to try and give your BS some credence.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

problem here is not my IQ is the fact that you do not know your own car... like i said im not wasting my time with you anymore. You believe what you want and pay whoever you want for w.e it is you want done. Good luck.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Ron, you are a passionate enthusiast, that is certain. You are always welcome to stop into our shop so I can offer you some further insight into the NY State Inspection process. It could be very educational for you to see the inner workings of how the inspection machine operates. :beer:

We are well known in the industry as being prompt, professional, and courteous to any and all people who love their cars. We do not "hound" anyone. Never have, never will. We don't have time for it. We spend our time engineering products that make performance improvements, and offering service to our local client base.

We wish you and your Beetle the very best. :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Mike: Perhaps 'hound' was a poor choice of words so I'll replace it with 'inquired' on your part.
I do remember you asking the HPA rep to explain their tuning process and he said he wasn't 
at liberty to give that information out. All I know is that APR Stage II was problematic, with me
wanting a different set-up that would allow the car to pass inspection anywhere. HPA, via Linden
VW's Motorsport Division, did just that and I was ready to move on. However, when all that I kept
reading on this site were unsubstantiated remarks that weren't true about HPA, I tried to put the
record straight. My car is a testament to their tune being exceptional, free of any add-on's needed 
by the ECU to have my car run CEL free.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

> Guy says his APR car made his car run too rich and ruined his exhaust


These engines and engine control units feature a primary oxygen sensor before the catalyst. The sensor constantly monitors the air fuel ratio and provides closed loop feedback. Because of this, the engine will not run rich or lean. It will only run as prescribed by the ECU. If for some reason more air has entered the system, more fuel will be delivered to satisfy the prescribed air fuel ratio. Likewise if less air comes through the system, less fuel is sprayed. 

In the event something is wrong, such as unmetered air, or incorrect fueling parameters, the ECU will issues a fuel trim. It does this instantaneously and can add / remove +- 25%. In conjunction with this instantaneous trim, there's also a long term trim that adjust over time. It's constantly adjusting as not every vehicle is the same. 

So, there's nothing to worry about. Our intake doesn't cause your car to run too rich. 

Thank you!

-Arin


----------

